# Récupérer le données d'un vieux Mac Classic



## Al0ha (7 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Un vieux Mac Classic, datant de 1992, ne démarre plus.
Je l'ai ouvert et constaté qu'il y a de la rouille sur la platine. J'ai alors sorti le disque dur, à la connexion SCSI 50 broches, un Quantum 40 Mb fabriqué en 1989.
Quelques codes sur le disque:
800-09-94 20 0
*MK0441V3037A*
Il y a une étiquette Apple avec l'inscription "Hard Disk 40SC".

De deux possibilités l'une:
1. le disque est hors d'état de fonctionnement: y a-t-il une chance que j'arrive à récupérer les données moi-même, sans recourir à une entreprise spécialisée aux tarifs élevés?
2. il fonctionne: croyez-vous qu'au moyen d'un adapteur SCSI to USB je pourrai le brancher sur un iMac (celui en forme de demi-sphère, donc plus très jeune non plus) ou même sur un PC Windows?

Quelqu'un parmi vous connaît-il uine solution?
Merci d'avance
Aloha


----------



## luc1en (7 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

sur un PC, ce n'est pas gagné. La lecture et le formatage des disques de cette époque nécessitent PC Exchange, un antique utilitaire sous Mac OS 7, 8 ou 9.
De la rouille sur la platine, c'est-à-dire ?
Les adaptateurs sont-ils encore commercialisés ?


----------



## Invité (7 Mars 2016)

On en parlait il y a peu là : http://forums.macg.co/threads/recuperation-donnees-sur-disque-dur-scsi-2.1278925/

Et c'est marrant parce que après avoir rédigé mon dernier post, je repris ce graveur en main et j'ai réussi à le refaire fonctionner.

Là aujourd'hui, je vois ton post et je me dis : merde ! ça fait trop longtemps que je n'ai rien tenté pour mon Classic II qui ne démarre plus. Donc j'ai démonté le disque du Classic, je l'ai mis dans le boitier du graveur et paf.
Réparation du disque avec Norton et le disque est bien vu en lecture/écriture.

Donc, sans autre solution, si tu veux, je peux te faire une récupération de ton disque et te le retourner avec un Cd du disque…


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2016)

Il faut le mettre dans un boitier SCSI, le connectique à un Mac PPC qui a du SCSI + de l'Ethernet, ou du SCSI + USB.


----------



## dandu (8 Mars 2016)

Même sur un Mac récent, avec un USB / SCSI. 

C'est pas très rapide, mais ça fonctionne. Faut juste mettre le disque sur un ID 0 et le laisser seul (pas de chaîne).

J'ai testé récemment avec un Microtech en USB 1.1 (http://www.journaldulapin.com/2015/09/07/a-faire-usb-scsi/)

Après, c'est pas gagné qu'il démarre. Mais sur un Mac Classic, c'est l'alim qui tient plus la charge et qui alimente pas assez le disque souvent (j'ai eu le souci)


----------



## melaure (8 Mars 2016)

Ca fait mal les prix de ton convertisseur sur eBay. J'aimerais bien en avoir un, mais il vaut mieux que je trouve un PowerBook G3 bronze d'occasion ...


----------



## Al0ha (12 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses et conseils.
Je pense que je vais tenter l'affaire avec un adaptateur SCSI 50 broches vers USB (@"dandu": celui dont vous parlez n'est pas le bon pour moi: le connecteur SCSI est d'un autre type).
Bien à vous
Aloha


----------



## voltfan (13 Mars 2016)

Al0ha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses et conseils.
> Je pense que je vais tenter l'affaire avec un adaptateur SCSI 50 broches vers USB (@"dandu": celui dont vous parlez n'est pas le bon pour moi: le connecteur SCSI est d'un autre type).
> ...



Bonjour,
Je ne peux pas vous aider sur le sujet mais j'espère que vous ne jetterez pas l'ordinateur après avoir récupéré les données.
Il peut encore intéresser de nombreux collectionneurs. 
N'hésitez pas a le proposer sur le topic des dons du forum si tel est le cas 
CDT


----------



## dandu (15 Mars 2016)

Al0ha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses et conseils.
> Je pense que je vais tenter l'affaire avec un adaptateur SCSI 50 broches vers USB (@"dandu": celui dont vous parlez n'est pas le bon pour moi: le connecteur SCSI est d'un autre type).
> ...



Le connecteur, c'est absolument pas un souci : les adaptateurs d'une prise à une autre se trouvent assez facilement, et tant qu'on ne met pas plusieurs appareils dans la chaîne, ça ne pose généralement pas de soucis.


----------



## Al0ha (15 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Je pense renoncer à tenter ma chance avec un adapteur, e.a. parce qu'ils sont énormément chers mais aussi parce que tous ceux que j'ai trouvé sur ebay n'ont pas la bonne connexcion SCSI.
Je pense que je vais le déposer dans une entreprise spécialisée pour voir déjà si le disque fonctionne encore ou non. S'il fonctionne le coût de la récupération ne devrait pas être tellement élevé puisqu'il s'agit d'une simple lecture avec transfert.
D'ailleurs, le seul intérêt à récupérer les données est un fichier de généalogie comprenant quelque 1300 fiches.
Si j'arrive à le récupérer l'affaire est loin d'être gagnée: il faudra que j'arrive aussi à ouvrir ce fichier.
Bien à vous
Aloha


----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2016)

Je t'ai proposé de le faire gratuitement…


----------



## Al0ha (16 Mars 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Je t'ai proposé de le faire gratuitement…


C'est gentil mais cela me semble compliqué, e.a. parce que j'habite à l'étranger. Qui plus est, l'ordinateur ne m'appartient pas à moi mais à un membre de ma famille et je ne pense pas qu'elle serait d'accord avec cette action.
Merci quand-même


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2016)

Il n'y a pas d'Apple User Group dans ton coin ?


----------



## Al0ha (16 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'Apple User Group dans ton coin ?


Aucune idée. Je ne suis malheureusement plus branché sur Mac depuis de nombreuses années.


----------



## Al0ha (19 Mars 2016)

Je ne crois pas.


----------



## rompre99 (21 Mars 2016)

Je suis au Québec.  Est-ce que je peux t'aider?


----------



## Al0ha (21 Mars 2016)

Tu peux m'aider si tu connais la meilleure solution à mon problème!
Je suis d'ailleurs au Luxembourg.


----------



## rompre99 (22 Mars 2016)

C'est évident que le plus simple est un vieux mac avec un boîtier SCSI externe comme mentionné plus haut.  Ce que j'ai en main mais je suis loin.  C'est de loin la meilleure solution et celle qui a le plus de chance de fonctionner.


----------



## melaure (22 Mars 2016)

Tu peux bien faire un petit saut en vélo, du Québec au Luxembourg c'est rien du tout ...


----------

